# Firmware Release: Canon RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM v1.1.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2021)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM. This firmware update adds full-time manual focus when used with the EOS R3, EOS R5, and EOS R6.
> The update also fixes an issue in which the background may not blur when using slow panning on mode 2 or mode 3 image stabilization.
> Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
> 
> ...


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 6, 2021)

And now the same for the RF100mm please!


----------



## FrenchFry (Dec 6, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> And now the same for the RF100mm please!


This was my first thought!


----------



## CrPr (Dec 7, 2021)

Also for the RF 100-500!


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 7, 2021)

CrPr said:


> Also for the RF 100-500!


That already received the FTM feature in a previous update, you do have to enable it manually in the menus, though.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 7, 2021)

Done and works just fine on the R6


----------



## CrPr (Dec 7, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> That already received the FTM feature in a previous update, you do have to enable it manually in the menus, though.


Thanks - but as I know (and tried) manual override does not work in Servo-AF-, only in One-Shot-Mode and half-pressed shutter release button. For example my adapted 400mm f4 DO II provides this feature with the R5 in all AF-Modes. That's what I am missing in the RF 100-500.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice, just discovered the RF 100-400 has this feature already


----------



## CrPr (Dec 18, 2021)

Update/clarification: setting the electronic full-time mf feature "ON" (R5 purple AF menu, page 5) enables mf focusing in all AF modes with the RF 100-500. Done so, everything works fine.


----------

